# My Irulu x11 android 5.1.1 10.1 need help



## Sarizan (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi I received this tablet about 3 or 4 months ago ,since then the tablet freezes,factory resets itself,the something comes up android starting and optimising apps like 20 of 105 ,this happens 8 or 9 times every hour I don't know how or what it is can you help I'm desperate as tablet is only thing I have to contact family,or hospital I'm disabled from British forces tour of Afghanistan yours gratefully gerrard sarizan mcgovern


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

For me specs: http://specdevice.com/showspec.php?id=6cbc-5442-0033-c5870033c587

Truthfully, it sounds like a hardware problem. A tablet should not be resetting itself. I've had mine for 2 years and it has never reset itself.

Sounds like another user is dissatisfied. He also mentions freezing.
http://www.productreview.com.au/p/irulu-expro-x11.html

I also can't get to the Irulu website on two browsers because I'm told the site is not to be trusted.
Here is contact info but if you are in the UK, it might not help
http://addresscustomerservicecenternumber.com/1800-Customer-Service-Contact-Number-of-IRULU-Tablets/
(that's the untrusted website listed)

My advice, tell your family or friends to buy you a tablet that works. You don't need more headaches.
Read reviews on several sites before buying so you know you aren't getting another bad tablet.


----------

